# Great Smoky Mountain National Park



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Starting to get the fall colors in the lower elevation.


----------



## Dork Knight (May 5, 2012)

Sweeeet.


----------



## DainBramaged (Dec 15, 2012)

The 2nd picture is now my background. You should post up a downloadable file so I can get the HD version.

Both pictures are beautiful.


----------

